# East Cape Glide First Impressions



## Fireglide131 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I'm a long time lurker on here, but I haven't done any posting. I recently purchased a 2016 ECS Glide and wanted to create a thread about the boat model, relate my experience ,and share my first impression of the skiff for guys who might be on the fence. I did a lot of searching and I wasn't able to find much user feedback about the Glide prior to putting myself on the build list in December. I took delivery of my boat on April 1st and I couldn't be happier with the end result. I powered the boat with a 20hp Suzuki DF20ATHL. It has electric trim and tilt, which operates quite well. The electric start always turns the motor over within seconds and the pull start is effortless. The boat has been doing 27-29mph with two peopIe and gear (measured on cell phone GPS, with Navionics App) and planes quickly. I did not opt to put trim tabs on the boat because of the power to weight ratio. Adjusting the trim of the boat is easy and can be accomplished by shifting the weight of the driver/passengers. I will say that the boat tends to porpoise while I am driving at full throttle and by myself. It is very slight and smooths out immediately if i put a loaded yeti cooler up front on the cooler shelf. The only thing I may add to the boat in the future would be trim tabs, but I'm not in a hurry because the porpoising is so minimal. I opted for the Carbon Marine tiller extension, which also has a trim and tilt switch. I purchased an electrical package (with livorsi lights), full recirc live well (for bringing novice anglers), glassed in front bulkhead (with 2 rod tubes), faux teak Sea Dek, and a glassed in cooler shelf behind the front bulkhead. I did not purchase a casting platform, because I am utilizing a yeti 45 as a casting platform. I figured I should keep everything as minimal as possible and attempt to utilize limited space on the microskiff as efficiently as possible. The front bulkhead was also indispensable in my opinion. It allowed us to remove the front storage bucket and create raw storage from the bow, back to the bulkhead (it also adds a higher level of finish to the boat IMHO). I can store all safety equipment, a Rubbermaid bin (for anchor and docklines), a collapsing paddle, a small tool box, and tackle bags in the front hatch (with plenty of room to spare). I primarily fish Mosquito Lagoon and IRL, while traveling to the west coast and Flamingo several times a year. I don't believe the boat is too "tippy", especially now that I have become accustomed to the way the boat feels under my feet. After driving the boat in 20 mph winds and attacking wakes from wake boarding boats in an attempt to get wet, I can assure you that this boat rides DRY for its size. The boat handles chop incredibly well and I'm glad that the boat has a little less stability and more V in the hull, because the ride in chop is so amazing. The fit and finish are absolutely excellent and East Cape has been amazing to work with throughout the build/purchase experience. I love getting into the smallest mosquito creeks and skinniest water for that perfect sight fishing eat, whether its fly or spin. I can assure you, this boat has met, or exceeded every expectation that I have. The Glide really does draft in 4-5" with two people and gear. With the water level so low in the ML right now, its been a blast getting into the spots too skinny for the other guys and polling through spots that I would have had to poll around. This boat absolutely fills a niche and its not going to be the right boat if you're a beach tarpon fisherman or a guy who craves speed. The boat is perfect for sight fishing and polling skinny, so if that's your thing, its definitely worth a look! I'll be around to answer any questions that come up,

Tight lines, 

Kyle


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Great write up. Post some pics when you can


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

Excellent post. That hull is on my short list.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I'd love to see pics of your rig!

Lou


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Great review I love that boat wish I could talk momma into another boat


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

Fireglide131 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a long time lurker on here, but I haven't done any posting. I recently purchased a 2016 ECS Glide and wanted to create a thread about the boat model, relate my experience ,and share my first impression of the skiff for guys who might be on the fence. I did a lot of searching and I wasn't able to find much user feedback about the Glide prior to putting myself on the build list in December. I took delivery of my boat on April 1st and I couldn't be happier with the end result. I powered the boat with a 20hp Suzuki DF20ATHL. It has electric trim and tilt, which operates quite well. The electric start always turns the motor over within seconds and the pull start is effortless. The boat has been doing 27-29mph with two peopIe and gear (measured on cell phone GPS, with Navionics App) and planes quickly. I did not opt to put trim tabs on the boat because of the power to weight ratio. Adjusting the trim of the boat is easy and can be accomplished by shifting the weight of the driver/passengers. I will say that the boat tends to porpoise while I am driving at full throttle and by myself. It is very slight and smooths out immediately if i put a loaded yeti cooler up front on the cooler shelf. The only thing I may add to the boat in the future would be trim tabs, but I'm not in a hurry because the porpoising is so minimal. I opted for the Carbon Marine tiller extension, which also has a trim and tilt switch. I purchased an electrical package (with livorsi lights), full recirc live well (for bringing novice anglers), glassed in front bulkhead (with 2 rod tubes), faux teak Sea Dek, and a glassed in cooler shelf behind the front bulkhead. I did not purchase a casting platform, because I am utilizing a yeti 45 as a casting platform. I figured I should keep everything as minimal as possible and attempt to utilize limited space on the microskiff as efficiently as possible. The front bulkhead was also indispensable in my opinion. It allowed us to remove the front storage bucket and create raw storage from the bow, back to the bulkhead (it also adds a higher level of finish to the boat IMHO). I can store all safety equipment, a Rubbermaid bin (for anchor and docklines), a collapsing paddle, a small tool box, and tackle bags in the front hatch (with plenty of room to spare). I primarily fish Mosquito Lagoon and IRL, while traveling to the west coast and Flamingo several times a year. I don't believe the boat is too "tippy", especially now that I have become accustomed to the way the boat feels under my feet. After driving the boat in 20 mph winds and attacking wakes from wake boarding boats in an attempt to get wet, I can assure you that this boat rides DRY for its size. The boat handles chop incredibly well and I'm glad that the boat has a little less stability and more V in the hull, because the ride in chop is so amazing. The fit and finish are absolutely excellent and East Cape has been amazing to work with throughout the build/purchase experience. I love getting into the smallest mosquito creeks and skinniest water for that perfect sight fishing eat, whether its fly or spin. I can assure you, this boat has met, or exceeded every expectation that I have. The Glide really does draft in 4-5" with two people and gear. With the water level so low in the ML right now, its been a blast getting into the spots too skinny for the other guys and polling through spots that I would have had to poll around. This boat absolutely fills a niche and its not going to be the right boat if you're a beach tarpon fisherman or a guy who craves speed. The boat is perfect for sight fishing and polling skinny, so if that's your thing, its definitely worth a look! I'll be around to answer any questions that come up,
> 
> ...


Do you think its a big enough step up from a gheenoe lt 25 or are they to close?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes, pics please. I really like the Glide.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Yes, pics please. I really like the Glide.


Yea would love to see pics and any updates since original post. Sweet boats.


----------



## swab_cousteau (Aug 16, 2021)

Would be interested to hear your thoughts after 5+ year ownership.


----------



## mpk1996 (Aug 6, 2020)

Pics of it didn’t happen!! Thanks for the write up. Been looking at east cape myself as they aren’t that far from me. Just not sure what I want


----------



## Steve_e_B (Sep 13, 2020)

Sounds like a great skinny water skiff. Would love to get something like this in the future!


----------



## Fatfishguide (Aug 4, 2013)

Fireglide131 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a long time lurker on here, but I haven't done any posting. I recently purchased a 2016 ECS Glide and wanted to create a thread about the boat model, relate my experience ,and share my first impression of the skiff for guys who might be on the fence. I did a lot of searching and I wasn't able to find much user feedback about the Glide prior to putting myself on the build list in December. I took delivery of my boat on April 1st and I couldn't be happier with the end result. I powered the boat with a 20hp Suzuki DF20ATHL. It has electric trim and tilt, which operates quite well. The electric start always turns the motor over within seconds and the pull start is effortless. The boat has been doing 27-29mph with two peopIe and gear (measured on cell phone GPS, with Navionics App) and planes quickly. I did not opt to put trim tabs on the boat because of the power to weight ratio. Adjusting the trim of the boat is easy and can be accomplished by shifting the weight of the driver/passengers. I will say that the boat tends to porpoise while I am driving at full throttle and by myself. It is very slight and smooths out immediately if i put a loaded yeti cooler up front on the cooler shelf. The only thing I may add to the boat in the future would be trim tabs, but I'm not in a hurry because the porpoising is so minimal. I opted for the Carbon Marine tiller extension, which also has a trim and tilt switch. I purchased an electrical package (with livorsi lights), full recirc live well (for bringing novice anglers), glassed in front bulkhead (with 2 rod tubes), faux teak Sea Dek, and a glassed in cooler shelf behind the front bulkhead. I did not purchase a casting platform, because I am utilizing a yeti 45 as a casting platform. I figured I should keep everything as minimal as possible and attempt to utilize limited space on the microskiff as efficiently as possible. The front bulkhead was also indispensable in my opinion. It allowed us to remove the front storage bucket and create raw storage from the bow, back to the bulkhead (it also adds a higher level of finish to the boat IMHO). I can store all safety equipment, a Rubbermaid bin (for anchor and docklines), a collapsing paddle, a small tool box, and tackle bags in the front hatch (with plenty of room to spare). I primarily fish Mosquito Lagoon and IRL, while traveling to the west coast and Flamingo several times a year. I don't believe the boat is too "tippy", especially now that I have become accustomed to the way the boat feels under my feet. After driving the boat in 20 mph winds and attacking wakes from wake boarding boats in an attempt to get wet, I can assure you that this boat rides DRY for its size. The boat handles chop incredibly well and I'm glad that the boat has a little less stability and more V in the hull, because the ride in chop is so amazing. The fit and finish are absolutely excellent and East Cape has been amazing to work with throughout the build/purchase experience. I love getting into the smallest mosquito creeks and skinniest water for that perfect sight fishing eat, whether its fly or spin. I can assure you, this boat has met, or exceeded every expectation that I have. The Glide really does draft in 4-5" with two people and gear. With the water level so low in the ML right now, its been a blast getting into the spots too skinny for the other guys and polling through spots that I would have had to poll around. This boat absolutely fills a niche and its not going to be the right boat if you're a beach tarpon fisherman or a guy who craves speed. The boat is perfect for sight fishing and polling skinny, so if that's your thing, its definitely worth a look! I'll be around to answer any questions that come up,
> 
> ...


Nice write up


----------



## Nate38 (4 mo ago)

great write up


----------

